# Kelly Controller with Hall effect throttle?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

As long as it's a 5V power hall effect, it should output a linear signal on the throttle signal pin. You'd only use 1 of the 2 hall effect outputs. 

Wire Wiper 1, pin 6 to your throttle pin on the kelly. Then throttle 5V on the kelly to the 5V supply pin 3 on the throttle. Then kelly throttle ground to ground pin 5 on the throttle. You'll have to tune it on the kelly, because the span of that throttle is 0.66-3.30VDC. Kelly likely wants 0.5 to 4.5V.

It's confusing with their pinout, where it says WIPER. That would be if it was a potentiometer. With hall effect, it's usually signal 1, signal 2, etc. Wiper means the wiper of a potentiometer.


----------

